# heatpress vinyl on plastisol



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Can you or has anyone screened a shirt, cured the ink, the heat pressed vinyl on the cured ink, and if so will the vinyl hold on the ink?


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes it will, the polyester coating in the vinyl will stick to almost anything and specially to plastic substrates. i would recommend o put some parchment paper( teflon will work) between the heating element and the plastisol, so not to damage the print.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

What I always tell customers is most will, but to test it first on one garment and see how it washes.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Nick Horvath said:


> What I always tell customers is most will, but to test it first on one garment and see how it washes.


Nick...can you suggest which Stahls products would work? I typically use Sports Film Lite and Premium Plus.

Also....sent you an e-mail last week about my account.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Has anybody else had any success pressing heat transfer vinyl over plastisol transfers? I am creating a new line of shirts where the background image is going to be the same for all designs and I was thinking of getting a bunch of plastisol transfers for these, but the text / quotes are going to be different for each design and thinking cut out of white heat transfer vinyl to order.


----------



## Jinxplay (May 18, 2014)

Thanks guys, just save me some bucks with this one =)


----------

